# Bronco Going Down hard in Bowl Game



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Looks like Niumatalolo is really taking it to Mendenhall in the bowl game today.
49 to 7 with a couple minutes left.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Not sure why the hate on Mendenhall. Navy has a heck of a team. Why the Bronco hate?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Where do you see hate? I only expressed that he and his team were being soundly beaten by Navy. I was disappointed when Bronco left Provo. I think he is a smart coach and a smart man.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The headline seemed a little on that side is all. I apologize for misunderstanding there. I'm actually pretty impressed with what Bronco has done at Virginia, to take over a bottom of the barrel program and get them to a bowl in year 2, in that conference, is pretty impressive. Even though they tanked in the bowl game. 

All the years he was coaching the Cougs, I kind of thought he got them to the highest they could possibly be in the current college football framework, and didn't get nearly enough credit for what he did. I was disappointed when he left. But so it goes. I thought the bowl game match between him and Niumatololo had an interesting twist on it. It got me to watch anyway, at least until it got silly. 

Did anyone watch the UCF-Auburn game? That was a great game to watch. And only overshadowed by the Oklahoma-Georgia game which was one for the ages.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Watched both those games. Both very entertaining. Fell asleep during Alabama game.


----------

